# Heres a sale..I dont hunt to much anymore.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

But the BPS sale is coming up......

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CFPage?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&appID=163&option=3&template=circular.cfm&catalog=fhc2007tab&rfx_versioningid=017&storeID=10


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

GF got that ball and chain on yea?....he...he..he..

Don't werry..you'll hear them bells ringing.....soon...

wait till she talks about gettin' the milk for free.


Wish I was still huntin' damn lost my licence 10 years ago


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Lost license???*

How did you do that??

Darin


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

got married 

used love hunting 'poon....


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Catch and Release, that's the way to go...



hooper


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im still a card carrying member....*

I just hide it and bring it out on special occasions.....

Funy thing is Al, Niether of us want marriage or kids.....It's great!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> I just hide it and bring it out on special occasions.....
> 
> Funy thing is Al, Niether of us want marriage or kids.....It's great!


lucky bastidge!.....she got a sister?...its about time for my mid-life crisis


----------

